# Apple trying to block sale of Nexus in US



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57375847-37/apple-seeks-u.s-ban-on-galaxy-nexus/

Just found article on cent.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Apple feels threatened,... well they should.

"a patent involving Siri and unified search" <-- Let's see droid has unified voice search first. And Majel is not yet in beta, much less on the phone,....
a "data tapping" patent, <-- they could have something there
a new slide-to-unlock patent <-- old tech, been on androids for 3 years.
and a word-completion patent for touch-screen entry of text. <-- old tech, been on androids for 3 years and touch tabletel since the late 90s


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

The problem is the screwy copyright system. You can be first and have zero rights if courts decide otherwise-or someone beat you to the paperwork, etc. 
From here on, i'm going anti Apple. I feel like I've been fair minded but no more. And i'm not helping morons with their "it just works" devices either.

P.S. Everyone Wiz does or says something that makes me feel less disgusted toward Apple, more court docs come out. Screw Apple from here on...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Apple literally disgusts me with all of the suing that they do.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

If it come close to that Google will step in and pull all support from iPhones Youtube Maps Search etc. And that's if the carriers don't step in either they don't want android to disappear they make boat loads of money from it. Sprint lost money selling iPhones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jspradling7 (Nov 13, 2011)

Apple's Steve Jobs thought Android was a knock-off of his company's iOS operating system and famously said Apple was "going to destroy Android, because it's a stolen product. I'm willing to​go thermonuclear war on this."​
That quote always makes me laugh.​


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

I just got a copyright on air. All you guys better pay up now!

And this is the main reason I will never own an Apple product. I can't stand the way they do business. The moment they feel threatened they sue somebody


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

jspradling7 said:


> Apple's Steve Jobs thought Android was a knock-off of his company's iOS operating system and famously said Apple was "going to destroy Android, because it's a stolen product. I'm willing to​go thermonuclear war on this."​
> That quote always makes me laugh.​


He also said great artists "borrow" from other great artists Hench the iPhone became a reality because most of that is stolen. Err I mean borrowed.









sent from a cell phone.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Apple makes me nauseous. Boycott? I think so.


----------



## thedefectkid (Dec 31, 2011)

I completely agree. I have an iPod and havent touched in in about a year and dont plan too. Apple is a patent company that just doesnt want to innovate and come out with something new now. Their a bunch of greedy mother you know and thats it....


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Shit, I've been boycotting apple since grade school. Daddy taught me well!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Patent and copyright laws, especially intellectual, are pretty outrageous imo. I don't pretend to know a lot about the subject, but from experience (my company owns over 500 patents, and holds a whole legal team to constantly monitor them) it's all so.. just ridiculous.

It's the world we live in though, and we know Google isn't very good at pursuing these ventures. And rightfully so, they shouldn't have to cover every single line of code, or hardware design made.. but unfortunately if they don't, it'll come back to bite them..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Last Apple product I bought was my iPod Classic. That was over 5 years ago.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

All I can say is thank god I already got my gnex lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't see how it would be possible for any company to keep up with all the patents anyway even if they wanted to. Most of them or so broad and should never have been granted in the first place. The patent system needs changing. Its getting ridiculous.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

If apple keeps this up Google needs to block iPhone users from using Google services including their search engine. Let's see how apple would deal with that.


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> If apple keeps this up Google needs to block iPhone users from using Google services including their search engine. Let's see how apple would deal with that.


Google would never do that. They would lose significant advertising revenue. A lot of companies would cut back on advertising or move money elsewhere if they knew iphone/ipad users weren't going to be seeing their ads, and despite apple's shortcomings iOS is still a massive chunk of the market.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

thedefectkid said:


> I completely agree. I have an iPod and havent touched in in about a year and dont plan too. Apple is a patent company that just doesnt want to innovate and come out with something new now. Their a bunch of greedy mother you know and thats it....


At first (year or two ago), I believed Apple had a rationale for their suits (i.e. bringing about the end of the software patents by forcing the judiciary to rule on them and set precedents to invalidate them). However, we all know that's pretty much not the case now. Apple is going to end up destroying themselves in the process of trying to take out Android in some form of Mutual Self Destruction. Google can live without Android though, but Apple's profits are mostly based on iOS (and the hardware that runs it).

I don't have a use for Apple products, but I respect Apple for the positives they have done and loath them when they hurt the community (such as all the lawsuits). For one, iOS application development is much easier than Android and Google needs to start copying that much more IMHO.

Apple innovates all the time (inventing not as much). Generally they just take already existing things and make them popular though (such as making capacitance touchscreens cheap) as well as IPS displays and things such as EFI replacing BIOS on PCs. To say Apple doesn't do anything useful that trickles down to everyone else (those of us that are not Apple users) is silly. They're one of the few companies that isn't afraid to get what they want tech wise and refuse to accept "good enough."

How many Android devices out there have some ugly hardware/design flaw on them that we don't like because the OEM said it was "good enough?" My last phone before the Nexus was the Thunderbolt and I'm still wondering about some of the design decisions HTC had for that (charge plug on the side where you lay the kickstand for one). The Nexus (yes, I know, blasphemy  ) has a hardware flaw where the GPU is kind of weak. It's not a big deal now, but in a few years it will be when things progress more. Would I trade it for any other phone out there right now? Hell no, lol.

Apple just realizes what happened with them and Microsoft in the 1980s and 1990s is happening all over again with Google. I can't blame them for wanting to defend themselves, but they're taking it too far.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> Google can live without Android though, but Apple's profits are mostly based on iOS.


You could not be more incorrect. Apple makes most of its money with iTunes, the world's most successful music store. They are a very powerful digital media distributor first, they've been doing that long before iOS. Their profit margin on hardware is also unbelievable. iOS isn't as important to Apple as you might think, just as Android isn't as important to Google.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> iOS isn't as important to Apple as you might think, just as Android isn't as important to Google.


Sure it is. What do you think powers ipads, ipods and iphones that use itunes?

http://www.wingsofre...graph-small.png
http://www.wingsofre...-july-quarters/

Note that itunes is nowhere near the top in their revenue and % revenue from itunes has dropped sharply in the past few years.

While I agree that itunes is huge (huge in # of downloads), the profits from it are razor thin for Apple versus their hardware.

Also:

over 200 million iOS devices sold

225 million iTunes accounts

http://itracki.com/n...ple-statistics/

Since it's pretty safe to assume that every iOS device has been synced to iTunes (it's part of registering the device anyways), then a large % of itunes users also have an iOS device, versus one not made by Apple.

itunes might be important, I agree, but to most apple users, having a device that "just works" with iTunes is even more important.

itunes is just icing on the cake and a service for Apple like their appstore for iOS and OSX (though in the past it was of larger importance). If they couldn't sell their over expensive hardware at huge profits like they do now, then they would be hurting far more. That is why they're afraid of Android and are suing like crazy.


----------



## adstro (Jul 11, 2011)

He said good artists borrow and great artists steal. Then Steve said that Apple is shameless about stealing great ideas. (



). That's what frustrates me so much when Apple sues; stealing is how they built their company. In fact, building upon other people's ideas is how technology evolves.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GoBears (Dec 11, 2011)

Apple is going to do whatever they can because ICS punched their IOS right in the mouth. I think ICS is outstanding, from my Xoom to my Nexus it's just so much better than IOS in every possible way. My avatar says it all. Screw them and the approach they are taking. They are only going to hurt themselves by forcing other companies to re-invent the wheel. Not to mention when Google gets ownership of Moto's patents look out. GOOGLE FTW!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

GoBears said:


> Apple is going to do whatever they can because ICS punched their IOS right in the mouth. I think ICS is outstanding, from my Xoom to my Nexus it's just so much better than IOS in every possible way. My avatar says it all. Screw them and the approach they are taking. They are only going to hurt themselves by forcing other companies to re-invent the wheel. Not to mention when Google gets ownership of Moto's patents look out. GOOGLE FTW!


It's hard to say how much weight Moto's patents will really have. Moto has already tried flexing them and not faired well (despite the fact that Moto is the granddaddy of much of the cellular technology out there). I'm sure they have plenty more than can toss up against Apple if needed, but the ruling they just lost against was using a pretty compelling patent too







. However, they have won a few battles against Apple using their patents already so who knows.

http://www.phonedog....-against-apple/



> German court has dismissed Motorola's lawsuit against Apple that alleged that the Cupertino firm had infringed a 3G-related patent. The patent in question focused on a "method and system for generating a complex pseudonoise sequence for processing a code division multiple access [CDMA] signal," and Motorola claimed that it was a standards essential patent. However, the judge in the case felt that Motorola didn't adequately demonstrate that Apple had actually infringed on the patent, leading to a decision in Apple's favor.
> The legal battle between Motorola and Apple has been picking up a lot of steam as of late and Motorola's has had successin several of those suits, though today's decision obviously didn't work out like Motorola would've liked. Of course, there are still other cases going on between the two companies in which Motorola could have better luck, and considering how much patent-related legal noise has been made lately, I wouldn't be surprised to see more suits crop up in the future.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> You could not be more incorrect. Apple makes most of its money with iTunes, the world's most successful music store. They are a very powerful digital media distributor first, they've been doing that long before iOS. Their profit margin on hardware is also unbelievable. iOS isn't as important to Apple as you might think, just as Android isn't as important to Google.


This. Do some research before posting a long winded tirade, that isn't even factual.

The money is in the hardware, not the software.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/apple_ipad_iphone_sales_growth_earnings.php



> By far the biggest chunk of revenue came from the iPhone and related products.​


----------

